# Catching poachers...



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.byrdultrafly.com/scredbust.htm 

I actually heard about this one when I was going to school in SC. It just goes to show, there is something you can do about it. As summer approaches, we'll be seeing more and more of this kind of stuff. So call it in, and get them off the water.


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

There a fishing site in South Australia that publishes a Hall of Shame for poachers. http://www.fishsa.com/shamefile.htm 
Dates of offenses, sentences, details. Maybe that's what we need here.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was just in Portland on Friday, absolutely loved it. No chance to fish though, too busy.


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

Emanuel,
River fishing been a little slow here lately.
And high water has made some of my regular spots along the Columbia and Sandy a little hard to get to. 
I'm originally from Virginia and am looking forward to some salt water action there in June.
Hope you enjoyed some of Oregon's great microbrews. I remember you saying once you were a Flogging Molly fan. Did you catch them here last Friday night? I'm also a fan but haven't seen a live show yet.
Look me up next time your in town, always have an extra rod.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hahaha, yup I was there for Flogging Molly at the Crystal Ballroom. You're actually the second person I have met from this board who knows of and loves that band. (I also got fishinkid listening to them now) I wanted to fish, but not enough time.  

However, I am seriously considering moving to Seattle in June or July. Can't wait to go salmon fishing.


----------

